# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مع إقتراب  عيد الأضحى   قفزت أسعار الأضاحي بشكل كبير السواكن   أكثر من 1300 ريال

## عبدالله الليبي

*  غلاء الأغنام يدفع السعوديين إلى الجمعيات الخيرية

وصل سعر الرأس من بعض الأنواع إلى 2000 ريال.. ويتوقع المستثمرون المزيد من الارتفاع

               الإثنين 15 ذو القعدة 1433هـ - 01 أكتوبر 2012م   
 

        الرياض - العربية.نت          توقع بعض المستثمرين أن يتجه جزء كبير من السعوديين إلى التصدق   بقيمة أضحية العيد عبر برامج الجهات الخيرية، التي غالباً ما يبلغ سعر   الأضحية لديها نصف قيمتها في السوق، وذلك بعد الارتفاع الكبير في الأسعار،   والمتوقع أن يزيد بنسبة 10% مع دخول شهر ذي الحجة.

وكشف المستثمرون وجود توقعات بوصول أكثر من 300 ألف رأس من الأغنام النعيمي   خلال الفترة المقبلة قبل موسم الحج، عن طريق الأردن قادمة من سوريا، شرط   استمرار فتح الحدود بين هذين البلدين، بحسب تقرير لصحيفة "الحياة".
 ارتفاع خيالي.. وتوقعات بالمزيد

   وأكد المتحدثون أن هناك انخفاضاً  كبيراً في الطلب على الأغنام، خصوصاً  النعيمي، النجدي، والحري، مضيفين أن  الطلب يكاد يكون متوقفاً بسبب أسعار  هذه الأغنام التي تجاوزت 2000 ريال  للرأس الواحدة. 

ووصل سعر رأس الغنم من نوع السواكن إلى أكثر من 1300 ريال، في حين وصل سعر   رأس الغنم من نوع  البربري الذي يعد أقل الأنواع طلباً إلى 800 ريال.

وتوقع المستثمرون أن ترتفع الأسعار من بداية شهر الحج بما يراوح 20 إلى 30%   على رغم من توافر الأغنام في السوق السعودية، مستبعدين أن يكون هناك شح  في  السوق خلال موسم الحج.

وقال تاجر الأغنام محمد بن علي: "إن قرب دخول عيد الأضحى سيكون له تأثير   على أسعار الأغنام في المملكة، إذ من المتوقع أن ترتفع بما لا يقل عن 10%"،   لافتاً إلى أن سوق المواشي في الرياض تتوافر فيها كميات كبيرة من المواشي   الإفريقية التي كانت أسعارها لا تتجاوز 600 ريال للرأس الواحدة، فيما  وصلت  حالياً إلى أكثر من 1200 ريال.

تجارة غير مجدية

        ورجح علي أن  ينعكس تصاعد الأسعار  بشكل مباشر على الطلب، الذي من المتوقع أن ينخفض،  معللاً ارتفاع أسعار  الأغنام بزيادة أسعار الأعلاف التي تشهد طلباً كبيراً  من مربي الماشية.

وفي سياق متصل اعتبر المستثمرون أن تربية المواشي في الوقت الحاضر غير   مجدية، خصوصاً مع ارتفاع أسعار الأعلاف وكلفة التربية التي تمتد إلى أكثر   من ستة أشهر.

وكشف العاملون في هذا القطاع أن الكثير من الشركات التي كانت متخصصة في   مجال تربية الأغنام اتجهت إلى تصفية نشاطها والخروج من السوق، بسبب عدم   الجدوى الاقتصادية لتلك المشاريع.

يذكر أن حجم الطلب السنوي على الأغنام في السوق السعودية يبلغ أكثر من ثلاثة ملايين رأس.
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ارتفاع بصورة غريبة جدا بس يا عبد الله الليبي الخرفان ديل مالهم شكلهم غريب كده غايتو انحنا في الشمالية بنربي الخرفان في الزريبة والحمد لله 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ارتفاع بصورة غريبة جدا بس يا عبد الله الليبي الخرفان ديل مالهم شكلهم غريب كده غايتو انحنا في الشمالية بنربي الخرفان في الزريبة والحمد لله 



هههههههههههه والله يا عباس اخوي هنا في خرفان لو شفت شكلها بعيدة كل البعد عن شكل الحيوان ذاتوووو طبعا هي حسب المناخ والجو والغرفان التي ظهرت في الصورة اعلاه شكلها استرالية
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا ابوعلي ديل خرفان ولا مدربين هههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني                      
  الخرفان ديل مالهم شكلهم غريب كده  غايتو انحنا في الشمالية بنربي الخرفان في الزريبة والحمد لله 

 الخرفان  الأستراليّة .. 


 
 

 

 

 

 

 
 

 

 






























*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*أستراليا تصدّر أغناماً مُصابة بأمراض معدية للخليج

ميناء جدة يستقبل غداً 81 ألف رأس من المواشي الأسترالية الحية

               الثلاثاء 10 شوال 1433هـ - 28 أغسطس 2012م  

 
                                               الشحنة فشل أصحابها في إدخالها للبحرين والكويت                 

 
- العربية.نت                       المنامة – محمد العرب         منعت الهيئة العامة للزراعة والثروة السمكية الكويتية شحنة  أغنام أسترالية من دخول الكويت لإصابتها بمرض التهاب "الفم النثرى المعدي".

وأوضح مصدر بالهيئة أنه كان مقررًا إنزال بعض من الشحنة في البحرين والجزء  الآخر في الكويت، غير أن السلطات البحرينية رفضت دخولها وأبلغت السلطات  الكويتية بذلك حيث تم إرجاعها كاملة وعلى متنها 62 ألف رأس غنم.

وأشار إلى أن هذا المرض معد ومصنف ضمن الفئة (أ) للأمراض المعدية حسب تصنيف منظمة الصحة العالمية. 

وفي السياق نفسه، تصل إلى ميناء جدة الإسلامي غداً أول شحنة من المواشي  الأسترالية الحية، محملة بـ75 ألف رأس أغنام، و6 آلاف رأس من الأبقار بعد  انقطاع لمدة سنتين بحضور السفير الأسترالي لدى المملكة نيل هوكنز والملحق  التجاري مايكل كافانا ونائب رئيس غرفة جدة مازن بترجي وعدد من المسؤولين  ورجال الأعمال والمستوردين، وفقاً لما ذكرته وكالة "واس".
الشحنة القاتلة


                                                                                وكانت السلطات البحرينية رفضت  استلام الشحنة التي وصفها مسؤول بحريني بالشحنة القاتلة بسبب إصابتها بمرض  البثر الفمي أو الإكثيما المعدية، وهو عبارة عن مرض فيروسي يسببه فيروس  يتبع لعائلة فيروس جدري الضأن والمرض يصيب في الأساس فصيلة الأغنام، أي  الضأن والماعز، ولكن هناك دراسات وبحوثاً أكدت إمكانية إصابة الإبل  والخنازير بهذا المرض، وتعتبر الخراف التي يبلغ أعمارها تحت 6 أشهر هي  الأكثر قابلية للإصابة بالفيروس وقد تصل نسب النفوق إلى معدلات مرتفعة  جداً.

ويقول الطبيب البيطري عبدالاله سعدون إن طرق انتقال المرض بالاحتكاك  المباشر بين الحيوان المصاب والسليم، كما يمكن انتقال المرض بالتلوث  الفيروسي المباشر والمرض يُصاب الإنسان عن طريق الاحتكاك المباشر  بالحيوانات المصابة أو التعامل المباشر مع منتجات ومخلفات حيوانية ملوثة  بالفيروس.

وينص القانون على أنه في حالة عدم وجود المرض في الدولة فمن حق هذه الدولة  أن تقوم بحماية نفسها من المرض الوافد أياً كانت درجة خطورة المرض أو عدمه،  وهو ما اعتمدته وزارة الزراعة البحرينية في رفض الشحنة وتشير مصادر طبية  إلى أن المرض منتشر في أستراليا. 

وتؤكد دراسة حديثة أن السلطات الأسترالية البيطرية تقوم ببرامج مكثفة  للقضاء على مرض الـORF، لكن الغريب أن أستراليا تقوم بتصدير حيوانات غير  مطعمة إلى خارجها.

خطة سعودية لزيادة الواردات من أستراليا

                                                                                ومن جانبه أكد رئيس لجنة تجار  المواشي بالغرفة التجارية الصناعية بجدة سليمان، سعيد الجابري، اكتمال  الترتيبات والاستعدادات لوصول أول شحنة من الأغنام الحية الاسترالية إلى  ميناء جدة الإسلامي، مشيراً إلى أن وصول المواشي الأسترالية للسوق السعودي  قبل موسم الحج لهذا العام الذي يشهد حركة نشطة في سوق المواشي الحية يسهم  في تغطية احتياجات سوق المواشي المحلية.

وكشف الجابري أن هناك خطة طموحة في السنوات القليلة القادمة لزيادة حجم  المستورد من المواشي الأسترالية الحية إلى السوق السعودي - بإذن الله -  للعمل على تعزيز ودعم استقرار الأسعار. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حتى هنا الحال نار

وصلت الخراف الى 1200و1300ج للراس
التقول راس ترله

*

----------


## Deimos

*الأسترالي ده أبعدونا منه نحن السوداني ما قادرين عليه ...

كورنر :
مافي واحد صومالي ...

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

الأسترالي ده أبعدونا منه نحن السوداني ما قادرين عليه ...

كورنر :
مافي واحد صومالي ...





 

 
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* السواكنى



 
أغنام السواكني القادمة من السودان (اليوم) 
*

----------


## ابولين

*ياليبي كل سنة وانت طيب 
نحن في وادي الدواسر الحميل ب 1300 ريال ولو داير نجدي 
ب 2000 الي 2500 والسواكني ب 1200 و 1300 و 1000 ريال 
الحمد لله ضحي لينا ابو ابراهيم 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اموت واعرف عبد الله الليبي شغال شنو في ليبا ولا في السعودية 

تكعوية 
يا كسلاوي قلت ده راس خروف ولا راس ترلة الله يجازيك :connie_13::connie_13:
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*   يا  عباس  كل سنه وانت  طيب  وان شاء الله السنه الجايه نشوفك في عرفات         لن ننساك يا ايداهور الصباح   سوف تظل في قلوب الجماهير السودانية للأبد
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ياليبي كل سنة وانت طيب 
نحن في وادي الدواسر الحميل ب 1300 ريال ولو داير نجدي 
ب 2000 الي 2500 والسواكني ب 1200 و 1300 و 1000 ريال 
الحمد لله ضحي لينا ابو ابراهيم 




 كل عام وانت بخير   وكل عام والجميع بالف خير     اوعك من ا لخروف الاسترالي      مُصابة بأمراض معدية     للهم اللطف بعبادك يا رب العالمين . علي  المواطنين ترك الأضحية لأن الله لا  يكلف نفس إلا وسعها   الغلاء سببه   تجار المواشي الجشع  
*

----------

